# High End Bikeshop in Mecklenburg??? Hättet ihr Interesse???



## Moshcore (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo, um es kurz zu machen ich bin momentan am überlegen einen High End Bikeshop zwischen Rostock und Waren Müritz aufzumachen in einer Kleinstadt die recht gut zu erreichen ist über Landstrassen und Autobahn. Was meint ihr? Wäre es für euch interessant so einen Shop in MV zu haben wo man wirklich alles bekommt was das Herz begehrt und sein Traumbike zusammenstellen kann wie man es möchte und das zu fairen Preisen. Wäre super wenn ich vielleicht ein paar Antworten, Anregungen von euch bekomme, gruß Kent


----------



## stubenhocker (7. Februar 2010)

Vor ca. 20 Jahren hätte ich mir solch einen Shop gewünscht, jetzt ist es mir wurscht, wo der Laden seinen Sitz hat- Hauptsache, sie liefern schnell und die Preise sind gut.
Falls Du Dein Vorhaben durchziehen willst- viel Erfolg! Ich fürchte nur, solch ein Laden wird mangels zahlungskräftiger Klientel in Meck-Pomm nicht (lange) laufen.
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moshcore (8. Februar 2010)

Ja das Problem ist leider das alle nur noch billig bestellen möchten, sowas wie guten Service etc. ist einfach nicht mehr interessant. Ich möchte den Kunden einfach mehr bieten als nur ein Paket das verschickt wird sondern richtigen Service rund ums Bike. Aber hast wahrscheinlich schon recht. Eigentlich schade das es so ist.


----------



## Catsoft (8. Februar 2010)

Moin!

Ich denk auch ohne zweites Standbein im Versand wird das eher nix. Du brauchst die Stückzahlen um deinen Kunden so halbweg gute Preise machen zu können. 

Robert


----------



## Hopi (8. Februar 2010)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Kaufkraft in der Region aus? 
Ladengeschäft ist immer eine harte Nummer und Du liest es doch hier alle Nase lang, dass die Leute wegen 5 Euro bei CRC bestellen und sich den Laden um die Ecke immer nur dann wünschen, wenn sie ein Problem haben.
Die Frage ist dann auch immer ob und viel Fremdkapital in die Idee gesteckt werden muss.


----------



## stubenhocker (8. Februar 2010)

Moshcore schrieb:


> Ja das Problem ist leider das alle nur noch billig bestellen möchten, sowas wie guten Service etc. ist einfach nicht mehr interessant.


 
Gerade im Highend-Bereich wird doch meistens selbst geschraubt, da interessiert mich eher, wie ich relativ günstig an gute Teile komme. Ich z.B. baue meine Rahmen zu 95% allein auf, da ich alle wichtigen Werkzeuge Zuhause habe. Für solche speziellen Sachen wie Steuersatz einpressen, Lageraufnahmen fräsen etc. gehe ich zum Laden. Dort kaufe ich dann Kleinteile wie Schläuche oder Kettenöl oder mal eine Kette, viel mehr aber auch nicht.
Ich würde mir auch solch einen schönen Laden wünschen, aber gerade in Meck-Pomm wirst Du damit nicht reich.
Alex


----------



## Moshcore (8. Februar 2010)

Ja war auch wirklich nur eine Idee, aber ich denke wirklich das der Bereich MTB mittlerweile so ziemlich kaputt ist was vernünftige Läden anbegeht. Da ist es vielleicht besser das Kapital in was anderes zu investieren was aber in MV auch nicht sehr einfach ist. Oder hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## stubenhocker (8. Februar 2010)

Ich habe eine super Idee, könnte Dir auch das Startkapital geben.


----------



## Hopi (8. Februar 2010)

Moshcore schrieb:


> in was anderes zu investieren was aber in MV auch nicht sehr einfach ist. Oder hat jemand eine Idee?



Windkraft


----------



## Elfriede (8. Februar 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Gerade im Highend-Bereich wird doch meistens selbst geschraubt, da interessiert mich eher, wie ich relativ günstig an gute Teile komme. Ich z.B. baue meine Rahmen zu 95% allein auf, da ich alle wichtigen Werkzeuge Zuhause habe. Für solche speziellen Sachen wie Steuersatz einpressen, Lageraufnahmen fräsen etc. gehe ich zum Laden. Dort kaufe ich dann Kleinteile wie Schläuche oder Kettenöl oder mal eine Kette, viel mehr aber auch nicht.
> Ich würde mir auch solch einen schönen Laden wünschen, aber gerade in Meck-Pomm wirst Du damit nicht reich.
> Alex



Genau das ist das Problem. Wenn es um Highend-Produkte geht, ist es aber auch verständlich, dass man nach dem günstigsten Preis sucht. Als Beispiel dienen da so sündhaft teure Marken wie Tune, FRM, Chris King usw.

Im Bereich Waren-Müritz hättest du natürlich noch die Möglichkeit, geführte Fahrradtouren usw. anzubieten und so ein gewisses Gemeinschaftsgefühl und sportliche Freizeitaktivitär auch für Tpuristen anzubieten. Alles verbunden mit einem zentralen Anlaufpunkt - Deine Laden.

Wenn es um High-End geht müsstest du schon eine CNC-Fräse, eine Drehbank und einige Kenntnisse im Bereich Carbonverarbeitung (usw.) haben, um nicht in der Masse unterzugehen. Kreativität natürlich nicht zu vergessen!

Aber wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt.


----------



## Moshcore (9. Februar 2010)

@ stubenhocker was meinst du denn? War sicher nur spass oder? Also das Kapital wäre das kleinste Problem aber etwas gutes draus zu machen daran hakt es momentan eher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (9. Februar 2010)

Mit dem reinen Verkauf wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht überleben. Habe das mal mit einem Freund durchgerechnet und bei uns wäre der großteil des Umsatzes durch Reperaturen generiert worden.

Das Problem sind die Margen. Im Laden werden Deore Schaltwerke mit 100% Marge verkauft und bei XTR sind es nur 40% (Überspitzt gesagt)


----------



## stubenhocker (9. Februar 2010)

Moshcore schrieb:


> @ stubenhocker was meinst du denn? War sicher nur spass oder? Also das Kapital wäre das kleinste Problem aber etwas gutes draus zu machen daran hakt es momentan eher.


 
Ja, sorry, war nur ein Spaß. 
Hätte ich eine bombensichere Idee, von der ich weiß, das sie auf Jahre 100%ig funktioniert, hätte ich damit schon Jemanden beautragt. Ich selbst möchte meinen derzeitigen Job gern noch viele Jahr(zehnt)e ausüben. Einen Tipp hätte ich, der hat aber nichts mit Fahrrädern zu tun.

Warum denkst Du eigentlich drüber nach? Hast Du grad keine Arbeit oder möchtest Du Dein Hobby zum Beruf machen? Von Letzterem halte ich nicht sehr viel- wenn aus Spaß Ernst wird und Du jeden Tag unter dem Druck stehst, Geld machen zu MÜSSEN, um z.B. den Lebensunterhalt zu bestreiten oder eine Familie zu versorgen, dann würde ich davon die Finger lassen.

Alex


----------



## Ernster (9. Februar 2010)

gelöscht


----------



## Ernster (9. Februar 2010)

Moin

Vergesse es. Wenn du mal Lust und Laune hast dann fahre doch einmal zu einem CC-Wettbewerb in MV. Da bekommst du garantiert den Mund nicht mehr zu wenn dein vermutlich geschultes Auge das Wettkampfmaterial betrachtet. Da kannst du anhand der Starterfelder und des benutzten Materials die wirtschaftliche Situation dieses Bundeslandes ganz gut ablesen. Für solche, ich will sie bewusst Luxusgüter nennen, gibt es hier nur einen ganz kleinen Markt. Wenn hier etwas halbwegs läuft dann sind es niedrigpreisige Produkte. 

Das beste Beispiel ist doch Bike-u. Out in Rostock. Die haben vor geraumer Zeit ihren alljährlich Ausverkauf mit 50% gestartet. Da waren Räder bei die von 3999 auf 1999 Reduziert wurden und denke nicht das die in MV verkauf wurden. Die sind alle dank des Onlinehandels in die alten Bundesländer gegangen. Das soll heißen das selbst billig noch zu teuer ist.


----------



## Moshcore (9. Februar 2010)

Ja ist alles nicht so einfach, na mal schauen ich habe gottseidank noch was anderes. Ach ja und mit Bikes verdiene ich seit 8 Jahren mein Geld ;-) siehe www.moshcore.com


----------



## goegolo (10. Februar 2010)

Ein solches Konzept rechnet sich meines Erachtens weder hier noch sonstwo, da gerade im High-End-Segment eine sehr versierte Käuferschaft anzutreffen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moshcore (10. Februar 2010)

Ja gut da hast du nicht ganz unrecht mit, aber die meisten sind nicht versiert sondern nur gut im Umgang mit dem Internet und bei den billigsten Preis finden. Das ist noch ein kleiner Unterschied. Ich würde recht stolz behaupten und das ohne jetzt zu prahlen das ich schon sehr viel Erfahrungen habe die ein Laie/ Hobbybiker nicht so schnell bekommt da er ja auch nicht 8 Jahre lang nur mit dem Business zu tun hat und davor schon ca. 7 Jahre fast jeden Tag ein Bike bewegt hat. Aber tut ja auch nichts zur Sache eigentlich. Eigentlich schade das die wirklich edlen Shops immer seltener werden.


----------



## goegolo (10. Februar 2010)

Versiert schließt sowohl Kenntnis der Materie, als auch das Schrauben mit ein. Warum soll ich für die Zusammenstellung und den Aufbau eines Bikes Geld ausgeben, wenn ich selber Spaß daran habe? Bei Problemen finde ich im Fall der Fälle im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis oder hier im Forum Hilfe. 

Wie oben richtig ausgeführt könnte die Dienstleistung eher im Guiding angesiedelt sein, als ernsthaftes Geländerevier wird die Gegend hier bislang nicht gerade vermarktet und wahrgenommen.


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Februar 2010)

Kent, ich finde die Idee gut ... wenn Du ausschliesslich GT vertreibst, und sie mir zum HEK durchschiebst


----------



## Moshcore (11. Februar 2010)

Ja habe dir ja eine PN geschickt wegen den Pedalen ;-)


----------



## Ben Sarotti (11. Februar 2010)

Moin,
definiere doch erst einmal "High End", dann prüfe Dein Einzuggebiet und Du wirst wahrscheinlich sehen, dass Dir die potentielle Kundschaft fehlen wird.
In Meck Pomm würd ich eher spezielle Radtouren zu bestimmten Themen anbieten, Fachwissen zu diesen Themen vorrausgesetzt, z.B. Natur, Kultur, Geschichte usw.. 
Die Zeiten von Läden auf dem platten Land sind leider schon seit ca. 10-15 Jahren vorbei.


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Februar 2010)

Moshcore schrieb:


> Ja habe dir ja eine PN geschickt wegen den Pedalen ;-)



Sind da denn GT-Logos drauf?


----------



## Moshcore (11. Februar 2010)

Ne eher nicht aber sag bescheid wenn du noch welche brauchst.


----------

